# Some help with my form...



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm fairly new to archery I shot a bit as a kid and just recently started getting back into it. Main problem I'm having now is I'm shooting a PSE bowmadness XS i bought it from a friend of mine. If I touch my nose to the string I have to tilt my head way forward and it also lowers my anchor point to an uncomfortable spot and I feel its not consistent. I can anchor right behind my ear which feels much better but there is no way i can get my nose on the string but it feels more natural for me..

One photo I took sucks I was aiming a bit down on it.. If you need more angles let me know. My draw length is set at 28.5 right now. I just shortened my release a little bit which feels better already i had to much of the tip of my finger on it before.
Seems like my hand is a little more open then i think on my grip. First time taking a photo of my stance. 

Any advise appreciated I don't take things personal and really just trying to get a good solid base. Plan on shooting some IBO HC this year and I'm going to join an indoor 3d league in jan. Right now I try to just work on form everyday shooting maybe 6-12 arrows in my basement.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im guessing you peep isnt set for you... the release looks too long also, and you need a new grip. the peep.... get your bow and come to full draw with your eyes closed , the peep should line up perfect without moving your head . if its not perfect move it.. do this 5-8 times.get the string to touch the tip of you nose....it never moves .... shorten your release till its inside the first joint of your finger. the grip needs a lotta work it must be relaxed, and on the bone, not in the fatty part of your hand. move the thumb clockwise to about 2 oclock and relax the hand, keeping the grip inside your life line on your hand. this will move your arm away from the string. in the future try to shoot at a level target so the coaches can see whats going on better...videos are best...


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok so I shortened my release as much as it will go it does feel better. I also Increased my draw length .5 and the string will now touch my nose at the anchor I'm used to using. overall I think it feels better.

Took 2 pictures of my grip i'm not at full draw just had enough tension on the string to keep the bow in place.















New pic of overall form it is a little sloppy because I was taking the photo's myself and my camera only has a 10 second timer =p I'll get some better photos when I goto the range sunday.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

looks pretty good loosen up that sling and relax that hand . MUCH BETTER....


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Your bow shoulder should come down as well. Check out the nuts and bolts guide on here if you haven't yet. He does a good job of showing how things should be lining up. Your shoulders should be more parallel to the arrow. Bow hand looks better but it could stand to rotate a bit more so your knuckles are at more of a 45 degree angle. Overall pretty solid though!


----------

